# Razer Megalodon funktioniert nicht!



## PandaZ (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln ich habe mir das Razer Megadolon Headset für 180 Schweizer Franken gekauft. 

ALs ich es mit dem USB stecker angeschlossen habe, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung USB Port wurde nicht erkannt. Manchmal ganz selten wird es erkannt! Sobald ich aber den PC neustarte kommt das gleiche Spiel wider.
Sobald es aber erkannt wurde habe ich eine echt Miese Soundqualität auf dem Headset, ich habe im Internet und auf der Razer Seite nach Lösungen gesucht aber die einzige Lésung die ich gefunden habe war die Software Razer Firmware Updater. Sobald ich aber alles ausführe wie dort erklärt geht gar nichts mehr. Das Headset wird wieder nicht erkannt und der Updater funktioniert auch nicht. Nach ca. 4% vom Update kommt eine Fehlermeldung das es nicht funktioniert. 

Ich bin echt Ratlos. Kann mir jemand helfen der das hier verstanden hat?

Danke.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. September 2013)

Zurückschicken und DT-770/DT-990 Pro+ Zalmann Mic kaufen.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. September 2013)

Hallo erst mal!

Bitte noch ein paar Grundsätzliche Infos zu deinem PC
Welches Mainboard?
Welches Betriebssystem?
Tritt dieses Problem an jedem Port auf?
Ist ein USB Hub dazwischen?

Grundsätzlich ist Razer mit dem Megadolon kein großer Wurf gelungen...das Netz ist voll mit Problemberichten von Usern...

Edit:


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Zurückschicken und DT-770/DT-990 Pro+ Zalmann Mic kaufen.



Wenn es nicht anständig zum laufen gebracht werden kann, würde ich das auch empfehlen.


----------



## PandaZ (4. September 2013)

Und was soll ich denen dann Sagen? Schaffe es nicht den Treiber zu installieren? Im Anhang hab ich ein Bild vom Firmware Updater. Manchmal geht er bis 30% dann wieder manchmal auf 3%, 5%.... ._.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. September 2013)

PandaZ schrieb:


> Und was soll ich denen dann Sagen? Schaffe es nicht den Treiber zu installieren? Im Anhang hab ich ein Bild vom Firmware Updater. Manchmal geht er bis 30% dann wieder manchmal auf 3%, 5%.... ._.



Weis zwar nicht wie es in der Schweiz ist, aber grundsätzlich kann man innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums nach dem Kauf ohne Angabe von Gründen das Gerät zurückgeben.


----------



## PandaZ (4. September 2013)

Also der PC habe ich mit meinem Bruder zusammen gebaut. 

win7
i5 3,4Ghz
Mainboard: P8 Z77V Pro von Asus
Grafikkarte: gtx 770
ram: 8Gb
netzteil: 620Watt

Und an allen USB eingänge wird gesagt USB gerät konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. September 2013)

Naja, das Megadolon kommt ja mit einer internen Soundkarte daher.
Wenn es gar nicht erkannt wird und auch im Gerätemanager nicht auftaucht bekommts evtl. zuwenig Saft
Auf der Razer Seite steht:
    Powered USB-Port recommended

Auch solltest du die onboard Soundkarte deaktivieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2013)

Einpacken, zurückschicken, einen der genannten KH bestellen und beim nächsten Mal vorher hier fragen, bevor du dir Technikschrott für 180 Franken bestellst. 

Glaub mir, das ist der beste Weg.


----------



## PandaZ (4. September 2013)

Okey vielen Dank dann werde ich es wohl zurück geben müssen


----------



## Rake3003 (20. Juli 2015)

Habe ein und das selbe Problem seit ich mein mainboard wechselte.. habs auf einen usb hub mit externer stromversorgung angeschlossen --> seitdem kein problem.. lg


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juli 2015)

Das hilft ihm 2 Jahre später mit Sicherheit weiter. So lange leben diese Gamerheadsets doch gar nicht


----------



## snargh (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank Rake3003!! Hast mir sehr weiter geholfen. 
Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammen gebaut und mein Megalodon wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Hab alle USB-Ports ausprobiert und nicht hat so richtig geholfen. Einen USB-Hub mit externer Stromversorgung habe ich allerdings nicht. Aber in meiner Technikkrambox habe ich noch einen USB-Hub (4fach) gefunden. Und mit dem funktioniert es! Ohne externe Stromzufuhr. Klingt komisch? Ist aber so.

Nochmal Danke Rake!

@ Venom89: Dein Kommentar half mir dabei nicht ansatzweise!

Mir Persönlich gefällt an dem Headset die Sprachqualität (von meinen Gesprächspartnern so kommentiert), die Ergonomie (für mich super bequem) und die bewusst gewählte externe Soundkarte. Da ich ab und an Musik von meinem Laptop wiedergebe kann ich so mir Musik anhören, während die interne Soundkarte die Menge beschallt. 

Mein System:

Intel I7-4790k
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI
 Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X
4x4GB Corsair PC3-10700H DDR3

beste Grüße Snargh


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juli 2015)

snargh schrieb:


> @ Venom89: Dein Kommentar half mir dabei nicht ansatzweise!



Ist das dein Thread? Ich habe ihn nur darauf hingewiesen das der Thread URALT ist und der TE (nicht DU) das Problem (das Headset) hoffentlich entsorgt hat.



> Mir Persönlich gefällt an dem Headset die Sprachqualität (von meinen Gesprächspartnern so kommentiert)



Aha 



> ,die Ergonomie (für mich super bequem)



Gepolstertes Plastik Yeah 



> und die bewusst gewählte externe Soundkarte. Da ich ab und an Musik von meinem Laptop wiedergebe kann ich so mir Musik anhören, während die interne Soundkarte die Menge beschallt.



Wer so etwas benötigt kauft sich eine Soundkarte und keinen 2 Euro klotz am bein.


Wenn du bisher nichts anderes kennst (das ist offensichtlich) kannst du auch nicht objektiv beurteilen


----------

